# street tires on a 750?



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Anyone ever tried street tires and wheels on a brute?What did you install - how did it work out - any pics. I tend to blast up and down my local streets a bit when I have no time to get out to ride on trails.Just sitting at home during a boring night,waiting for tommorow afternoon to try out my new epi pink primary spring on my 750 - gotta be better than stock spring.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I doubt anyone here has but I've seen pics. If you ha e 14" rims finding some cheap 14" car or trailer tires shouldn't be a problem. Unless you just have some spare $ to drop & in that case I know there are some companies who make an atv tire w/ street looking tread. But if it were me, I'd just look for someone trying to get rid of some stockers for cheap. I've seen a whole set of stock tires/rims go for $100.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

*tires*

Thanks for the reply.Thats not a bad idea with stock tires and rims.


----------



## HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09 (Aug 26, 2009)

honda civic rims fit the 4x110 bolt pattern


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I know a guy in Greace that runs street tires on his, but its street-legal there and he uses it like a car. Has over 20,000 miles on his 08. Has 14" Douglas wheels. Put anything you want on a 14" wheel.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

20,000 miles wow


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

i personally have never tried it but here are a few pics i've found.



















there's a few more i just gotta find em.. This bike is one of the guys on Kawieriders


----------



## HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09 (Aug 26, 2009)

That is so retarded i see putttin amore street rode friendly tire on fpr like casual riding wen ur at home so u dont ruin ur mudd tires iv thougt abt this several times


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Here's that guy's 08 in Greece. Yep..20...thousand miles on a stock Brute engine...and still going strong....


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow this is one of those times I wish 4 wheelers were alowed on the roads. I would put some street tires on mine and use it to go into town and what not. That's awsome.


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

I worked over in Spain for 3 weeks and there were 4-wheelers all over the road. Its a normal thing over there. I saw anything from Honda 450s to the Bombardier DS 650s was pretty cool.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

dman66 said:


> I tend to blast up and down my local streets


 Is it legal to blast up and down the road in your part of the country? It's not in mine.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Anything is legal as long as you dont get caught


----------



## DANNYRAY (Nov 9, 2011)

03maxpower said:


> Anything is legal as long as you dont get caught


lol yeah its also expensive when you do... just sayin...

I would love to use my brute to go to work and such. it gets really good mileage for what it is... I have used it to go about 10 miles to my buddy's house and it wasnt too bad going 50-55 MPH the whole way....

of course I was without a vehicle at the time, my Jeep was broken... I wouldnt do it as a rule unless it was legal.


----------



## HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09 (Aug 26, 2009)

03maxpower said:


> Anything is legal as long as you dont get caught


 
yess sir dont doubt my sneakieness


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

I've seen ATV's on the road's in Africa. Could swear I say an Banshee one day but didn't get a good look.


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

i think itp makes 15" rims for quads. dont quote me on that tho lol

EDIT: Yup found em theyre ss212 15"


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

*tires*

If I go this route,and I will eventually,I'll post pics and handling.I just don't want to destroy my bounty hunters when I'm on pavement.So I'll find some rims and tires for cheap hopefully,and burn them up on the pavement.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Super swamper makes a tire that fits on a 14" rim, my buddy has some on his prowler. They ride great. I have some pics of it in my computer, when I get home I'll see if I can find them and post em'. I'm on my phone right now.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I think they make the TSL in a 14" but dont hold me to it.

Close the SSR comes in 14"

27X9.50R14LT










As well as the TSL Bias

28X8.50-14LT










And the Radial

LT225/85R14










But I wouldnt spent that kind of $$$ to run them on the street.


----------



## felix945 (Aug 1, 2011)

if you want good street tires i would use maxxis spearz, used them on my bike before and will use them on my brute 650 if the original ones are done, i do mostly use it for onroad purposes. got 22.000 km out of mine tires until the crankshaft decided to get divorced from the cranc, well that was a really really expensive divorcing 

you can use these maxxis ones better offroad that standart car tires, also they got way better grip on wet road than car tires on an atv, overall to say driving an atv on a wet road at highway speds (100 km/h) is a pain in the ***...


----------



## MinnKawi (Jun 8, 2010)

I put Kenda Road-Go's on my Brute this summer because I ride roads and gravel almost exclusively. Love them. They are stock size and look very good.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

This is the only pic I could find with those tires on it, this was Mud Nats last year.. We set the dj up on the top and had a "dancing pole" in the trailer for the ladies. LOL


----------



## foot0069 (Feb 4, 2011)

The camo bike in post #7 has Subaru wheels. Look at 1999 subaru casablanca on google image.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

my buddy has those TSLs on his rhino... they ride super smooth.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks pretty good. What are the weight of them compared to an equal size law or back?


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

i found this lol


----------

